# safety data sheets



## james vti-s

i have all the sheets for autosmart/glym but i also have coolinite, autobrite and meguaires on board and cant seem to find anything relating to them

Do i have to have a sheet/sheets for every single product i carry ?


----------



## Sue J

james vti-s said:


> i have all the sheets for autosmart/glym but i also have coolinite, autobrite and meguaires on board and cant seem to find anything relating to them
> 
> Do i have to have a sheet/sheets for every single product i carry ?


Yes you should have datasheets for every product with a hazard. This will aid the emergency services should you be involved in an incident. Sure if you ask relevant companies then they will be able to oblige.


----------



## james vti-s

Thanks Sue, i will ask them


----------



## andy monty

try searching for MSDS

http://www.collinite.com/assets/Uploads/MSDS-PDFs/Collinite915msds.pdf

http://www.meguiars.com/en/professional/products/ (left hand side)


----------



## james vti-s

yea i have all i need now except for magifoam =]


----------



## andy monty

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=2757043&postcount=111

not the whole sheet (well i hope it isnt)


----------



## james vti-s

surely their is a nice PDF


----------



## Kenny Powers

I simply can't understand why the likes of Autobrite can't put up the various MSDS for their products on their site.
You can easily find the MSDS for all the Autosmart products, Orchard Autocare etc., so why not Autobrite?


----------



## james vti-s

too 'posh' i guess FFS


----------



## Will_G

I think a lot of "manufacturers" don't do it for a very good reason 

As for MSDS then yes having them is essential but a MSDS doesn't cover you for COSHH regs you need to do a risk assessment on the chemicals you use


----------



## andy monty

Will_G said:


> I think a lot of "manufacturers" don't do it for a very good reason
> 
> As for MSDS then yes having them is essential but a MSDS doesn't cover you for COSHH regs you need to do a risk assessment on the chemicals you use


And ideally be suitably trained in doing risk assessments


----------



## james vti-s

Will_G said:


> *I think a lot of "manufacturers" don't do it for a very good reason*


----------



## andy monty

james vti-s said:


>


see the link i posted above....... 

That or somewhere in the list it will say "Citric acid"... People see the word ACID and think it will melt their car into the tarmac


----------



## james vti-s

andy monty said:


> see the link i posted above.......
> 
> That or somewhere in the list it will say "Citric acid"... People see the word ACID and think it will melt their car into the tarmac


what a load of lemons

so if some kid drinks migifoam their is nothing i can do except hope for the best ... really,


----------



## Kenny Powers

James, here is a very handy and informative leaflet on this whole area of chemical safety produced by the HSA here in Ireland:

http://www.hsa.ie/eng/Publications_..._Substances/Your_Steps_to_Chemical_Safety.pdf

Pages 11 and 12 deal with the need for MSDS, but the whole thing is worth a read.


----------



## Mick

james vti-s said:


> what a load of lemons
> 
> so if some kid drinks migifoam their is nothing i can do except hope for the best ... really,


I agree completely James, however I am sure if you email Mark to ask for the SDS he will provide them for you, and you are quite right to have them for every single item also stocked on your van to keep yourself right.

Its just a shame so many of the manufacturers feel the need to go against regulations and only provide SDS on demand. people need to read up on the legislations and stop putting up with it!

If you want a full outline of the regulations surrounding Safety Data Sheets and "REACH" (Registration, Evaluation, Authorisation and restriction of Chemicals), have a look here:

http://www.hse.gov.uk/reach/resources/reachsds.pdf

A couple of particular points that may be of interest to you:



> *How and when should a SDS be provided?*
> 
> A SDS should be provided to the recipient free-of-charge, on paper or electronically, e.g. by postal delivery, fax or email. A system that merely requires customers to obtain a SDS from a company's website or from a catalogue of SDS is not considered appropriate. A SDS should be provided either before or at the time of first delivery of the substance or mixture.
> 
> Where a customer re-orders substances or mixtures, then the supplier does not need to re-supply the SDS, unless the sheet's contents have changed.


So basically, in a nutshell - from the FIRST time you order an item from a Trader/Manufacturer on here, you should either get an SDS in the parcel beside it (or be handed one in the case of the Autosmart guys, the guy i deal with always has ample SDS printed out in the van ready) OR it should be sent to you automatically in an email. For them to not include this information even without you asking, as per the regs above, is against the Law! (the new REACH and SDS laws were passed on 1st June 2007 - so this is not a new revelation).

All traders/Manufactueres I've ever dealt with on here put an invoice into the packet beside your goods, how hard/much extra time would it take to stick the SDS in there too?

Of course, a lot of people assume that perhaps these SDS are not being given out freely at times as the people selling certain goods do not want anyone to find out where they themselves are getting it from (i.e. the re-sellers of this world), well, unfortunately the new regulations have made scope for this to no longer be an issue:



> *Confidentiality provisions*
> 
> Some suppliers may be concerned that inclusion of the full registration number on the SDS will reveal information about their supply chains and could even allow their customers to bypass them in the supply chain.
> 
> In these cases a distributor or downstream user can omit the part of the registration number referring to the individual registrant of a joint submission (i.e., the last four digits of the registration number). If the full registration number is not provided, then the supplier has the responsibility to provide this upon request from the enforcing authorities, or pass this request on to their supplier, within 7 days.


so really, there is NO reason for people not to get them. However if people do not educate themselves on these regulations and start trying to get their suppliers (i.e. whoever you are using for your products) to adhere to them, then 10 years from now we will still be hearing about people struggling to get data sheets when really it isnt necessary.

As I said earlier in the post, how difficult is it really to print off an SDS and include it with an invoice to an order - yes, to certain people this wont interest them and it might get binned, but at least you will have had it and wont need to go looking for it if you DO want it. There really is no need.


----------



## Browser

Every manufacturer shoild have a safety data sheet for each if there products. Then YOU have to make up a coshh sheet and keep it with the msds. I work in a massive quarry with very tough health and safty lawsa and riles and thats what I have to do for everything including sand lol


----------



## myself2x

As you search Meguiar's MSDS, it's convenient to refer to the below information. Press CTRL+F and type what you find, you will know its product number. You can find its MSDS easily in Meguiar's website. 

http://www.meguiars.com/en/professional/products/

A12 Liquid Car Cleaner Wax
A1214 Cleaner Wax Paste 
A16 Quik Wax
A21 Deep Crystal Polish
A22 Deep Crystal® System Carnauba Wax
A25 Soft Wash Gel
A30 Deep Crystal® System Paint Cleaner 
A33 Quik Detailer
C2000 Mirror Glaze Professional Detailing Clay (Mild)
C2100 Mirror Glaze Professional Detailing Clay (Aggressive)
D101 All Purpose Cleaner
D102 Carpet & Upholstery Cleaner 
D103 All Purpose Cleaner Plus(22-21C)
D104 All Purpose Cleaner Plus(22-90B)
D105 Safe D-Greaser
D108 Super Degreaser
D110 Hyper Wash
D111 Shampoo Plus
D112 Super Soap
D114 Rinse Free Wzpress Wash
D115 Touchless Car Wash
D120 Glass Cleaner Concentrate
D130 Body Solvent
D134 HD Exterior Solvent (24-25A)
D135 HD Exterior Solvent, VOC Compliant (24-55B)
D140 Wheel Brightener
D142 HD Wheel Cleaner (22-94A)
D143 Non-Acid Wheel and Tire Cleaner
D144 HVF Wheel Cleaner
D149 Quik Interior Detailer
D150 X-Press Liquid Wax
D151 Paint Reconditioning Cream
D155 Last Touch Detailing Spray
D156 Express Spray Wax
D157 Synthetic X-Press Wax
D160 All Season Dressing (DX-75B)
D161 Silicone-Free Dressing (DX-77B)
D162 Solvent Based Dressing (DX-57B)
D163 Tire & Trim Detailer
D170 Hyper Dressing (DX-65A)
D171 Water Based Dressing (DX-63A)
D180 Leather Cleaner & Conditioner
D181 Leather Cleaner
D300 DA Microfiber Correction Compound
D301 DA Microfiber Finishing Wax
D400 Liquid All Metal Polish
D45	Vinyl and Plastic Spray
G10	Smooth Surface Clay Bar Replacement
G103 Scratch X 2.0
G104 Deep Crystal Car Wash
G107 Bug N' Tar Remover
G108 Gold Class Trim Detailer
G109 Rich Leather Spray and Wipes
G110 Gold Class Rich Leather Aloe Cleaner
G111 Gold Class Rich Leather Aloe Conditioner
G1116 Quik Clay Detailing System
G112 Gold Class Rich Leather Foam Cleaner/Conditioner
G113 Gold Class All Wheel Cleaner 
G120 Hot Shine Tire Spray
G122 Gold Class™ Dash & Trim Foam
G123 PlastX
G126 NXT Car Wash
G127 NXT Generation Tech Wax 2.0
G12711 NXT Paste Wax 2.0
G128 NXT Generation Spray Wax
G129 NXT Generation Tech Protectant
G130 NXT Metal Polysh
G131 NXT Generation Insane Shine Tire Coating
G13124 NXT Generation Insane Shine Tire Spray
G133 NXT Glass Cleaner
G135 Hot Rims Aluminum Polish
G136 Quik Interior Detailer
G138 NXT Hot Shine Tire Coating Aerosol
G139 Hot Shine Tire Foam
G140 Hot Rims Chrome Wheel Cleaner
G143 Hot Rims Aluminum Wheel Wash
G144 Ultimate Quik Detailer
G145 Ultimate Protectant(21-113A)
G147 Ultimate Protectant (21-129A)
G148 Engine Bay Cleaner
G150 Hot Rims Brake Dust Blocker
G151 Metal Polish Heavy Tube
G152 Metal Polish Medium Tube
G153 All Metal Liquid Polish
G154 Endurance Aerosol Spray
G155 Endurance Tire Protectant Trigger Spray
G156 XF Metal Polish Paste
G158 Ultimate Black
G161 Hot Rims Chrome Polish
G171 Headlight Protectant
G172 Ultimate Compound
G173 Engine Bay Dressing
G175 Ultimate Quik Wax
G176 Swirl X
G177 Ultimate Wash-N-Wax
G179 Leather Gel
G180 Clear Coat Safe Rubbing Compound
G181 Clear Coat Safe Polishing Compound 
G182 Ultimate Liquid Wax
G18211 Ultimate Paste Wax
G184 Leather Guard
G185 Leather Cleaner
G186 Leather Conditioner Spray
G192 Ultimate Polish
G194 Foam Pad Cleaner One-Step
G20 Convertible Top Cleaner
G21 Convertible and Cabriolet Weatherproofer
G23 Odor Eliminator (21-87A)
G3501 DA PowerSystem Ultimate Compound Pak
G3502 DA PowerSystem Ultimate Polish Pak
G3503 DA PowerSystem Wax Pak
G36 Meguiar's Ultimate Wash & Wax Anywhere
G3800 Leather Guard System
G40 Supreme Shine Protectant
G4000 Supreme Shine Wipes
G41 Natural Shine Vinyl & Rubber Protectant
G61 White Wax Tube
G62 Black Wax Tube
G69 Quik Glass Cleaner 
G70 Gold Class Liquid Wax
G7014 Gold Class Paste Car Wax
G71 Gold Class Car Wash Shampoo & Conditioner
G72 Gold Class Leather Cleaner & Conditioner
G75 Endurance High Gloss
G76 Gold Class Detailer 
G77 Gold Class Spray Wax
G82 Perfect Clarity Glass Cleaner Trigger Spray
G83 Aerosol Glass Cleaner
G94 Carpet Cleaner (XP3-109B)
G95 Hot Rims® All Wheel and Tire Cleaner
G97 Carpet Cleaner (S7547)
M01 Medium-Cut Cleaner
M02 Fine-Cut Cleaner
M03 Machine Glaze
M04 Heavy-Cut Cleaner
M05 New Car Glaze
M06 Liquid Cleaner Wax
M07 Show Car Glaze
M08 Mirror Glaze Maximum Mold Release Wax
M09 Swirl Remover 2.0
M10 Plastic Polish (original formulation)
M101	Foam Cut Compound
M105 Ultra Cut Compound
M135 Synthetic Spray Detailer
M140 Flagship Ultimate Quik Wax
M141 Marine Teak Cleaner
M142 Marine Isinglass Clear Plastic Cleaner/Wax Protectant
M16 Professional Paste Wax (Original Formula)
M17	Plastic Cleaner
M18	Mirror Glaze Clear Plastic Detailer
M187	Headlight Protectant
M188	Deep Crystal Coat
M20	Professional Polymer Sealant
M205 Ultra Finishing Polish
M21	Synthetic Sealant 2.0
M23	Professional Odor Eliminator (20-137A)
M26	Hi-Tech Yellow Wax
M28	All Metal Polish
M34	Final Inspection
M37	Inflatable Boat Cleaner
M39	Glass Cleaner Concentrate
M40	Vinyl&Rubber Cleaner/Conditioner
M42	Marine Flagship Wash-n-Wax
M43	Marine Boat Wash
M44	Mirror Glaze Color Restorer
M45	Boat/RV Polish and Gloss Enhancer (original formulation)
M46	Gold Teak Oil
M47	Hard Water Spot Remover
M49	Hard Water Oxidation Remover
M50	One Step Marine & RV Cleaner Liquid Wax
M54	Marine Boat Wash Gel 
M56	Boat/RV Pure Liquid Wax
M57	Boat/RV Rubber and Vinyl Cleaner/Conditioner
M59	Quick Boat Spray Wax
M61	Marine Flagship Cleaner Wax
M62	Car Wash Shampoo&Comditioner
M63	Flagship Marine Liquid Wax
M64	Flagship Vinyl/Rubber Protectant
M65	Flagship Boat Wash & Conditioner
M66	Quick Detailer
M67	Marine One Step Compound
M68	Marine Non-Skid Deck Cleaner
M74	Cabin Odor Eliminator
M80	Speed Glaze
M81	Body Shop Hand Polish
M82	Swirl Free Polish
M83	Dual Action Cleaner/Polish
M84	Power Cleaner
M85	Diamond Cut Compound
M86	Cut&Polish Cream
M87	High Temp Mold Release Wax (Original Formula)
M88	Universal Mold Release Wax
M91	Power Cut Compound
M92	Metal Guard Aerosol
M93	Marine Metal Polish 
M94	Flagship Ultimate Detailer
M95	Speed-Cut Compound
MC200 Motorcycle EZ Clean Spray & Rinse
MC201 Motorcycle Detailer
MC202 Motorcycle Liquid Wax
MC203 Motorcycle Leather Cleaner/Conditioner
MC204 Motorcycle Metal Polish
MC205 Motorcycle Plastic Polish
MV81 Velocity Mold Compound
MV85 Low-Emission Mold Seal & Release
MV86 Ultra Mold Cleaner
MV88 Semi-Permanent Mold Release Wax
SR0601 Cut N Finish


----------



## Sue J

james vti-s said:


>


I think in some cases it is ignorance to their legal obligations and in others it is inadequate planning to fund the investment required to keep on top of legal compliance. Thankfully the UK authorities are starting to latch on to this and we're starting to see change, albeit very slow.


----------



## adjones

Unless the product is non hazardous, an msds should be provided. If you have to ask, the supplier isn't within the rules. Some companies make it really hard, wolfs sent me data sheets because of a threat from my health and safety exec but they were not up to spec and not even all in English (we had to stop using them). I gave up on AF after half a dozen tries and Zaino bluntly refuse. If I were AS, I'd feel quite aggrieved and very tempted to report companies operating like that, seems a pretty blatant violation of health and safet law.


----------



## james vti-s

Kenny Powers said:


> James, here is a very handy and informative leaflet


:doublesho :thumb: thanks (again) so much kenny



Mick said:


> http://www.hse.gov.uk/reach/resources/reachsds.pdf


Very interesting read i must try and find out if that differs here in ireland



myself2x said:


> As you search Meguiar's MSDS, it's convenient to refer to the below information. Press CTRL+F and type what you find


Yep exactly what i done yesterday
I will add that finding the product on the website and copying the product number is easier as i found it hard to find somethings by just name alone

I will be letting my rep know what i have learned here today
I got ZERO SDS's of him after buying near four hundred euros worth of products  i was told to go to the AS website and download them (PS buy him some printer ink)



adjones said:


> wolfs sent me data sheets because of a threat from my health and safety exec but they were *not up to spec* and *not even all in English* (we had to stop using them). I gave up on AF after half a dozen tries and *Zaino bluntly refuse*.


ers, what do you mean not up to spec
if they are not all in england dose that mean they dont have to supply a SDS

Zaino refused ..... when the word is out we will all be buying AS :lol: (not saying anything about Zaino iv never used them)


----------



## james vti-s

Thanks everyone for the help and advice i *much* appreciate it

Its _very_ wrong if someone goes and spends money and then put themselves at risk because the supplier (fat cat) is being sneaky or just plain lazy

Makes me think what els is above board ...


----------



## Sue J

james vti-s said:


> :doublesho :thumb: thanks (again) so much kenny
> 
> Very interesting read i must try and find out if that differs here in ireland
> 
> Yep exactly what i done yesterday
> I will add that finding the product on the website and copying the product number is easier as i found it hard to find somethings by just name alone
> 
> I will be letting my rep know what i have learned here today
> I got ZERO SDS's of him after buying near four hundred euros worth of products  i was told to go to the AS website and download them (PS buy him some printer ink)
> 
> ers, what do you mean not up to spec
> if they are not all in england dose that mean they dont have to supply a SDS
> 
> Zaino refused ..... when the word is out we will all be buying AS :lol: (not saying anything about Zaino iv never used them)


James your franchisee will have a CD with the relevant information on.He should provide you with a hard copy when you buy a new product. I know that many customers are happy to just go to our website and get the information, but it is important that it is available locally too. Whenever we change a product or add a new product to our range then the franchisees will automatically get new H&S CDs with the information. Suggest you insist on having a hard copy of the relevant H&S information.


----------



## james vti-s

And customers would be *MUCH* happier if they ware given a SDS by the rep and then explained what its purpose was and what to do with it :thumb:

(i know somedo and some dont but they all sell AS)


----------



## TOGWT

What are the penalties for non-compliance with *US* MSDS requirements?

Full compliance means that every employee that uses hazardous chemicals in the workplace (or who could be expected to be exposed in a "foreseeable" emergency, e.g. customers) has "ready access" to an MSDS. If you are not compliant, you could face OSHA fines up to $70,000 or more depending how they count your violation(s) and whether they were "wilful" violations.

Improper compliance with the Hazard Communication Standard (which includes MSDS's) is the most frequently cited violation in the manufacturing, transport, wholesale, retail and services industries, and it is in the top five in all other categories. 

*Note: *_According to 1999 OSHA statistics, there were 3,642 inspections that reported violations of 1910.1200, resulting in 7,122 citations and fines totalling $1,563,556.81. That's an average fine of $219 per citation or $429 per inspection, although some of these citations carried no fine.

In 2010, OSHA announced that the maximum fine for a serious violation capable of causing death would rise to $12,000 and the maximum penalty for a wilful or knowing violation will rise to $250,000. In addition, OSHA announced a Severe Violator Enforcement Program which targets firms that have demonstrated indifference to their OSHA Act obligations by wilful, repeated, or failure-to-abate violations. 
_


----------



## james vti-s

That's weird i was just going to ask this exact question over on autogeek!


----------



## Mick

james vti-s said:


> ers, what do you mean not up to spec
> *if they are not all in england dose that mean they dont have to supply a SDS*


NO! that site I linked to previously is the EUROPEAN standard, so anywhere in europe should adhere to the same regulations :thumb:

and as TOGWT points out, the USA also has standards to adhere to as well.


----------



## james vti-s

Well no email back from autobrite so I won't be using them any more


----------



## andy monty

james vti-s said:


> Well no email back from autobrite so I won't be using them any more


It really is commercial suicide from some companies.... Many companies will not let chemicals on site without it.... ranging from dish washing soap, hand wash for the toilets.. upto industrial solvents


----------



## Spoony

Certainly an interesting thread.

As a hobby user I think I'll collect all MSDS for what I have in the garage.


----------



## andy monty

Spoony said:


> Certainly an interesting thread.
> 
> As a hobby user I think I'll collect all MSDS for what I have in the garage.


best go buy a filing cabinet :lol:

its one thing having them but you need to interpret them but its worth having a look through them before using the product


----------



## Derekh929

Spoony said:


> Certainly an interesting thread.
> 
> As a hobby user I think I'll collect all MSDS for what I have in the garage.


Might be easier to get than we think, if we get it from main company that supplies a lot of traders that stick nice labels on , and pretend to develop and make them selves:thumb:


----------



## Mick

Spoony said:


> Certainly an interesting thread.
> 
> As a hobby user I think I'll collect all MSDS for what I have in the garage.





andy monty said:


> *best go buy a filing cabinet* :lol:
> 
> its one thing having them but you need to interpret them but its worth having a look through them before using the product


if you had seen stuarts collection, you would know there isnt a filing cabinet on earth that could house all those SDS. he will need a dedicated hard drive and PC just to manage them :lol:


----------



## Spoony

Yes I'd certainly need some extra storage space. You'll get free msds with your free product now lol.

I can interpret them just fine as I often have to do so as part of my job. But you're right having them and interpreting them are 2 things.


----------



## andy monty

Spoony said:


> I can interpret them just fine as I often have to do so as part of my job. But you're right having them and interpreting them are 2 things.


Nowt like taking your work home 

In other news

spoony gets his latest sample of snowfoam with no MSDS


----------



## james vti-s

Spoony said:


> Certainly an interesting thread.
> As a hobby user I think I'll collect all MSDS for what I have in the garage.


Certainly indeed :speechles

If anyone you know young or old come in contact with your chemicals and some thing happens then at least you will be able to help

Plan of action


----------



## Mick

james vti-s said:


> Certainly indeed :speechles
> 
> If anyone you know young or old come in contact with your chemicals and some thing happens then at least you will be able to help
> *
> Plan of action*


Couldnt agree more.

its imperitive all members of detailing world (especially the non professional "end users") educate themselves on the importance of having MSDS. the simple fact is most professionals will be better equipped to properly store chemicals away from the general public/kids etc.

How many of us have let our own litte'uns help out cleaning the car, snow foaming, applying tyre dressing etc, just little bits and bobs that seem innocent at the time (and of course they are - and we have all seen threads about it at some point). All it takes is for that one time, with one member, and with 60,000+ members, its not like the odds of it happening are that remote.

The importance of having (and understanding) SDS cannot be emphasised enough. at the very least you should know what to do in the following two situations, with EVERY product in your arsenal:

1. what to do if the product gets into someones eyes.

2. what to do if the product is ingested.

it really isnt worth the risk to not learn the proper courses of action and familiarise yourself with them!


----------



## Sue J

andy monty said:


> best go buy a filing cabinet :lol:
> 
> its one thing having them but you need to interpret them but its worth having a look through them before using the product


You think the current ones are meaty - wait until the next review, which they are currently finalising. Sounds like we are moving to novels!

The biggest concern for interpretation is that the H&S authorities are able to find the information that they need quickly and easily in the event of an incident. Medical teams need to know what is in a product so they can establish the best course of treatment and fire crews need to know what is in a product before they start any cleanup.


----------



## Sue J

Derekh929 said:


> Might be easier to get than we think, if we get it from main company that supplies a lot of traders that stick nice labels on , and pretend to develop and make them selves:thumb:


If they are shipping products with a hazard then they need to be providing this information to the relevant couriers, so that they know what they have in their vehicles. It does concern us that some companies seem to think that it is ok not to declare potential hazards. We fairly regularly see images on here of containers, which do not comply with current H&S labelling legislation.


----------



## Sue J

andy monty said:


> Nowt like taking your work home
> 
> In other news
> 
> spoony gets his latest sample of snowfoam with no MSDS


Samples should also be correctly labelled and provided with the relevant information and in appropriate packaging!


----------



## adjones

Why don't you post a question in each manufacturer section and ask if sheets are available online or how to get them. Maybe DW would support the laws here and would be willing to host a copy of the sheets for any manufacturer who doesn't have them online already. Would make it quick to see who is being evasive and they can be avoided or forced to folow their obligations.


----------



## james vti-s

All about the money :tumbleweed:


----------



## Sue J

james vti-s said:


> All about the money :tumbleweed:


Much cheaper to comply than be sued for negligence in the unfortunate event of an accident. Amazes us how many people forget that we are dealing with chemical products here.


----------



## james vti-s

But at the end of the day it the person using that will be a fault


----------



## GLN

been interesting reading this thread personaly i think DW mods should be asking ever manifacture to put all the the sheets into a sticky in their section for customers to see them

because its not some something to be takin lightly when its people health/life that can be in harm when chemicals are misused


----------



## james vti-s

^ great! idea, its all about shine here but what happens when their a problem  not many people know

Anyway after getting off the phone with a relaxed and layyyyyed back Autobrite direct HQ









i said a am looking for a safety data sheet for magifoam

_i was kind of told i should have asked for it when i purchased it_

which i replied to with thats your job 

lets see if i get an e-mail now ................... or will they have got the spelling wrong :lol:


----------



## Sue J

james vti-s said:


> But at the end of the day it the person using that will be a fault


manufacturer's have a legal obligation to comply with COSHH. Incidentally, in the eyes of the law if someone is repacking / relabelling a product then they become the manufacturer and assume the legal responsibility.

For example, when someone repackages Autosmart products and puts them for sale on ebay, they have become the manufacturer and legally need to provide their own H&S Datasheets, not ours.


----------



## Sue J

GLN said:


> been interesting reading this thread personaly i think DW mods should be asking ever manifacture to put all the the sheets into a sticky in their section for customers to see them
> 
> because its not some something to be takin lightly when its people health/life that can be in harm when chemicals are misused


Not a problem as far as we're concerned. We'd prefer it to be a sticky with a link to our COSHH information on the web though, as maintaining 2 sets of data would not be sensible.


----------



## james vti-s

Lead by example be the first sue


----------



## Johnnyopolis

adjones said:


> Unless the product is non hazardous, an msds should be provided. If you have to ask, the supplier isn't within the rules. Some companies make it really hard, wolfs sent me data sheets because of a threat from my health and safety exec but they were not up to spec and not even all in English (we had to stop using them). I gave up on AF after half a dozen tries and *Zaino bluntly refuse.* If I were AS, I'd feel quite aggrieved and very tempted to report companies operating like that, seems a pretty blatant violation of health and safet law.


I have provided MSDS for every enquiry we have had for them so it was not me who bluntly refused!

We are working on a new site which will include the MSDS sheets so you can download them yourselves.

Regards,

John


----------



## Johnnyopolis

james vti-s said:


> Zaino refused ..... when the word is out we will all be buying AS :lol: (not saying anything about Zaino iv never used them)


Zaino Europe has NEVER refused to give anyone MSDS sheets. As I said in the last post we will be including them on our new site when it goes live.

Thanks,

John


----------



## Johnnyopolis

I was also under the impression that MSDS sheets should be made available to any professional or organisation using chemicals in conjunction with that organisations safe system of work procedure.

However I wasnt aware that every consumer that buys a product should also be supplied with an msds sheet. eg. when Jo Public buys a bottle of Tescos own brand hair shampoo the till operator will not supply an MSDS sheet for that product even though if a baby drinks the shampoo there would be a big issue. I believed that that was the reason why you have instructions on the bottle.

I also took this from Wikiepedia:

Web sites of manufacturers and large suppliers do not always include them even if the information is obtainable from retailers but written or telephone requests for paper copies will usually be responded to favourably.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Material_safety_data_sheet


----------



## james vti-s

Johnnyopolis said:


> However I wasnt aware that every consumer that buys a product should also be supplied with an msds sheet. eg. when Jo Public buys a bottle of Tescos own brand hair shampoo the till operator will not supply an MSDS sheet for that product even though if a baby drinks the shampoo there would be a big issue. I believed that that was the reason why you have instructions on the bottle.


As the person doing work for other people its a different story

*All i/we want is to be sure i/we are covered if the worst happens or i get a visit from the HSE*

Their seems to be an issue with doing things correct

Funny as ever trend has the word correction or am i doing this correctly


----------



## Johnnyopolis

james vti-s said:


> As the person doing work for other people its a different story
> 
> *All i/we want is to be sure i/we are covered if the worst happens or i get a visit from the HSE*
> 
> Their seems to be an issue with doing things correct
> 
> Funny as ever trend has the word correction or am i doing this correctly


And thats what I thought.

I see where your coming from and as I previously said we do things correctly here!

I cant comment on others though only Zaino Europe's way of doing things.

I dont understand your last sentence... sorry


----------



## GLN

Johnnyopolis said:


> I was also under the impression that MSDS sheets should be made available to any professional or organisation using chemicals in conjunction with that organisations safe system of work procedure.
> 
> However I wasnt aware that every consumer that buys a product should also be supplied with an msds sheet. eg. when Jo Public buys a bottle of Tescos own brand hair shampoo the till operator will not supply an MSDS sheet for that product even though if a baby drinks the shampoo there would be a big issue. I believed that that was the reason why you have instructions on the bottle.
> 
> I also took this from Wikiepedia:
> 
> Web sites of manufacturers and large suppliers do not always include them even if the information is obtainable from retailers but written or telephone requests for paper copies will usually be responded to favourably.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Material_safety_data_sheet


i agree hair shampoo wouldnt need a MSDS

but in detailing industry with all the new products out like iron removers ect are specified for "professional" use , but enthusiasts will be using them aswell ofcourse not knowing the damage they could do if using incorrect

If a child swallows a iron remover for example the doctors will need to know the ingredients to know the extent of the damage it might be causing, this wouldn't be the case if it was hair shampoo


----------



## Johnnyopolis

GLN said:


> i agree hair shampoo wouldnt need a MSDS
> 
> but in detailing industry with all the new products out like iron removers ect are specified for "professional" use , but enthusiasts will be using them aswell ofcourse not knowing the damage they could do if using incorrect
> 
> If a child swallows a iron remover for example the doctors will need to know the ingredients to know the extent of the damage it might be causing, this wouldn't be the case if it was hair shampoo


Ok in respect of the hair shampoo, you must consider the facts of parental responsibility when bathing a small child, likewise would you want to let your 4 year son iron x your pride and joy but I do understand where your coming from....

Your absolutely right with regards to professional & trade products being used by amateurs there are some products out there that I have personally purchased and used and I consider them in the high risk category and I havent been provided an MSDS sheets, some for which I believe if used without a mask and relevant hand and body protection (PPE) could cause serious health issues in years to come.

Fortunatley, you can smother yourself in Zaino with very little risk :thumb: *

*Please do not try this without consulting our msds sheets first.


----------



## james vti-s

well its hard to find MSDS for carpro and school if had toy e-mail them as i forgot to get them aswell


----------



## Mick

Johnnyopolis said:


> I was also under the impression that MSDS sheets should be made available to any professional or organisation using chemicals in conjunction with that organisations safe system of work procedure.
> 
> However I wasnt aware that every consumer that buys a product should also be supplied with an msds sheet. eg. when Jo Public buys a bottle of Tescos own brand hair shampoo the till operator will not supply an MSDS sheet for that product even though if a baby drinks the shampoo there would be a big issue. I believed that that was the reason why you have instructions on the bottle.
> 
> I also took this from Wikiepedia:
> 
> Web sites of manufacturers and large suppliers do not always include them even if the information is obtainable from retailers but written or telephone requests for paper copies will usually be responded to favourably.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Material_safety_data_sheet


wikipedia is a publicly updateable resource i.e. joe public has created that page. the page I linked to is from the governments own website, and so represents official data.

yes, SDS for something like a tesco shampoo etc is not required. however, the label of that bottle will contain both an overview of the ingredients inside (including any active ingredients that could cause a health risk), and will also more than likely include 1-2 statements about ingestion's and i you get the product in your eyes, what action should be taken.

As said above, products such as wheel cleaners, new "nano" sealants, and fallout removers pose a much higher risk to someones health than a hair shampoo. this is compacted by the fact many of the bottles, from many manufacturers do not contain information on ANY ingredients, ANY steps to take in an emergency, and also, a lot do not have the bright orange warning markers that they should legally have to comply with the CLP regulations (linky). therefore, MSDS are all the more important as a lot of the information that could be on bottles is missing (more than likely for the sake of a "pretty" bottle) :thumb:


----------



## adjones

Johnnyopolis said:


> I have provided MSDS for every enquiry we have had for them so it was not me who bluntly refused!
> 
> We are working on a new site which will include the MSDS sheets so you can download them yourselves.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> John


It was a zaino distributor told me this because they had been unable to get them. Maybe something lost in translation...


----------



## adjones

Johnnyopolis said:


> I was also under the impression that MSDS sheets should be made available to any professional or organisation using chemicals in conjunction with that organisations safe system of work procedure.
> 
> However I wasnt aware that every consumer that buys a product should also be supplied with an msds sheet. eg. when Jo Public buys a bottle of Tescos own brand hair shampoo the till operator will not supply an MSDS sheet for that product even though if a baby drinks the shampoo there would be a big issue. I believed that that was the reason why you have instructions on the bottle.
> 
> I also took this from Wikiepedia:
> 
> Web sites of manufacturers and large suppliers do not always include them even if the information is obtainable from retailers but written or telephone requests for paper copies will usually be responded to favourably.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Material_safety_data_sheet


If it isn't hazardous, it doesn't need an msds supplied. Google 'safety data sheet available to professional user on request'. This was easy to find online so it is weird that people selling chemicals don't know the details inside out.


----------



## Spoony

Johnny, I had once emailed asking for them as my valeter mate wanted to start using Zaino but had been told no at the time, I'm sure I've still got the email in my inbox too. This was a long time ago now. 

New site sounds great. Looking forward to it.

There's few brands I trust these days and Zaino is one, alongside staples like Maxolen, Autosmart, Britemax (though I've never asked them for MSDS yet) and Carlack oh and Meguiars too. And collinite.

You've got to be able to trust what you're using is safe to you.


----------



## james vti-s

Here for any one interested

Carpro fixer
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0BwHVwwt09SddNnVjVGdqRFZmSUU/edit?usp=sharing

Carpro Iron-x
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0BwHVwwt09SddMnpaSTUtaVZHakU/edit?usp=sharing

27 minutes i was waiting for these guys to reply by E-mail

Still no E-mail from autobrite i have been in contact with HSA ireland and they have said



HSA said:


> Safety data sheets must be provided free of charge on paper or electronically no later than at the time of the first delivery of the chemical in question. A SDS should not be received any later than the product itself. However, it may be sent separately, for example via post, fax or e-mail.
> 
> An updated or revised SDS must be provided by the supplier free of charge on paper or electronically to all former recipients supplied with the substance or mixture within the previous 12 months.
> 
> A supplier of a substance or mixture (preparation) must provide a SDS if the:
> Substance supplied is classified as hazardous according to Regulation (EC) No. 1272/2008 (CLP) or mixture supplied is classified as dangerous according to Directive 1999/45/EC (CPL)
> Substance is persistent, bio-accumulative and toxic (PBT) or very persistent and very bio-accumulative (vPvB) to the environment in accordance with the criteria set out in Annex XIII to REACH
> Substance is on Candidate List of substances of very high concern (SVHC) for reasons other than those above
> 
> A supplier must provide a SDS at a recipient's request where a mixture does not meet the criteria of dangerous according to Directive 1999/45/EC or hazardous according to CLP regulation but contains a substance which:
> Poses human health or environmental hazard (in an individual concentration of ≥1% w/w for non-gaseous mixtures and ≥0.2% w/v for gaseous mixtures) or
> Is a PBT or vPvB (in an individual concentration of ≥0.1% w/w for non-gaseous mixtures) or
> Is on Candidate List of SVHC (in an individual concentration of ≥0.1% w/w for non-gaseous mixtures) or
> Has been assigned a Community occupational exposure limit value (OELV)
> 
> Should you require any further information please do not hesitate to contact me


----------



## JB052

Remember there is a difference between using products for ones own use at home, and using them for work.

If the hairdresser purchases products for use at work and they are deemed hazardous, they need to assess the potential risks and the MSDS is usually the starting point for that assessment. They also need to make employees aware of the hazards and any associated precautions to minimise that risk.

If someone purchases products for private use from a supermarket, the product will contain simple guidance on how it is to be used and contact details for further details. Nothing else is required unless it is known to be hazardous.


----------



## Mick

james vti-s said:


> Still no E-mail from autobrite i have been in contact with HSA ireland and they have said


looks like more or less a C&P from the link i posted a few pages back. glad they do agree they are necessary and should be issues automatically though.


----------



## Johnnyopolis

JB052 said:


> Remember there is a difference between using products for ones own use at home, and using them for work.
> 
> If the hairdresser purchases products for use at work and they are deemed hazardous, they need to assess the potential risks and the MSDS is usually the starting point for that assessment. They also need to make employees aware of the hazards and any associated precautions to minimise that risk.
> 
> If someone purchases products for private use from a supermarket, the product will contain simple guidance on how it is to be used and contact details for further details. Nothing else is required unless it is known to be hazardous.


This is the point that I was trying to put across with the shampoo scenario :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis

adjones said:


> It was a zaino distributor told me this because they had been unable to get them. Maybe something lost in translation...


Ok, drop me an email at john @ zainoeurope.com and I will try and help you out.


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Spoony said:


> Johnny, I had once emailed asking for them as my valeter mate wanted to start using Zaino but had been told no at the time, I'm sure I've still got the email in my inbox too. This was a long time ago now.
> 
> New site sounds great. Looking forward to it.
> 
> There's few brands I trust these days and Zaino is one, alongside staples like Maxolen, Autosmart, Britemax (though I've never asked them for MSDS yet) and Carlack oh and Meguiars too. And collinite.
> 
> You've got to be able to trust what you're using is safe to you.


Hey Spoony,

That may have been a while ago, dont worry about pulling out the email... If you need sheets I will supply them.

I can help you with Britemax  They have a download centre full of MSDS http://www.britemax.co.uk/acatalog/Download_Centre.html

Cheers,


----------



## Spoony

Johnnyopolis said:


> Hey Spoony,
> 
> That may have been a while ago, dont worry about pulling out the email... If you need sheets I will supply them.
> 
> I can help you with Britemax  They have a download centre full of MSDS http://www.britemax.co.uk/acatalog/Download_Centre.html
> 
> Cheers,


Aye it was when I first started using Zaino, never looked back anyways! I don't need sheets at the moment, I'm happy to wait till the new site is up. Plus I've got an order to place - do I need 2 buckets or not, hmmm.

I've never seen that of Britemax, that's smashing!


----------



## Mick

Yes, you do! And you need a dolly. You know you do :lol:


----------



## Sue J

james vti-s said:


> Lead by example be the first sue


We can do this no problem - just need to find out how to do a sticky!!!!!


----------



## Mick

Sue J said:


> We can do this no problem - just need to find out how to do a sticky!!!!!


Create a normal thread with the links and ask an admin to sticky it for you


----------



## Sue J

Mick said:


> Create a normal thread with the links and ask an admin to sticky it for you


created


----------



## james vti-s

I will be swapping over to Autosmart snowfoam now because Autobrite Direct are not supplying me with a SDS

I E-mailed them rang them and also on facebook



their was no response after this


----------



## james vti-s

They deleted the above message at 12:50 today because i replied by saying 

I wont be using autobrite anymore as they are not supplying me with a safety data sheet which puts my business and everone els at risk 

Thanks autobrite ............... that is real professional


----------



## james vti-s

ordeal, but here it is

Autobrie Direct Magifoam MSDS: http://goo.gl/B1lvOD


----------



## Will_G

Asks me to sign in to see it

I found a link on AF's website for their MSDS but strangely it's password protected


----------



## james vti-s

Try it now Will_G

i wound what the hell is the big deal


----------



## Derekh929

Will_G said:


> Asks me to sign in to see it
> 
> I found a link on AF's website for their MSDS but strangely it's password protected


But I'm sure if you ask for password you will get it:thumb:


----------



## Will_G

Working now :thumb:

Interesting points
Do not inhale the vapour or spray mist
Avoid skin and eye contact
Do not allow to enter drains or watercourse

Sorry edited it above to take out mist. Also it advises to use in well ventilated areas otherwise use a respirator. Wear eye protection and cotton overalls.

I'd also like to add this is no way is having a dig at the product just highlighting points. It'd be interesting to see all the manufacturers MSDS. Think a few less people would be detailing in shorts and flip flops


----------



## james vti-s

Mist? its a foam 

i would how mad it really is for the fishies


----------



## Will_G

Oh forgot to add

Wastes including the container are controlled waste under the Control of Pollution Act and Environmental Protection Act


----------



## james vti-s

whats that about will


----------



## Will_G

After reading it a few more times it sounds more like a standard statement putting it on the user to check its ok to dispose of

Ie edited my earlier post in case you didn't see it


----------



## james vti-s

I guess its the best its going to get LOL


----------



## Sue J

james vti-s said:


> whats that about will


It means that you can't dispose of hazardous waste in your normal rubbish. It has to be collected and treated separately.


----------



## james vti-s

thanks sue


----------

